# How is 180 suppose to work if...



## ScrambledEggs (Jan 14, 2014)

How is 180 suppose to work if she wants to avoid any discussion of the relationship and seems content to just hang out with no job?


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Make her pay for half of the bills.

No fun sitting around in the dark, freezing. Get a cheap apartment to go to when the utilities get turned off.

Her thinking resembles most teenagers that do not value the sweet setup their parents give them.

Just tell her that if she does not have the money to pay her half of the bills, you are not going to pay your half either.

This is not a game, this is real life with responsibilities.

Stretch


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

FYI, the 180 is for you to do what you have to, to move on with your life.

If you do it to R, you did not understand the program/strategy.

Sometimes, fairly often, the WAS will be shocked into R based on you moving on.

Probably just as often, the BS has a change of heart and tells the WAS "no thanks!"

Good luck, do the 180 for you not for her,
Stretch


----------

